# One Celestial Pearl Danio fry found



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so excited, I found one, just one, fry in the tank swimming in the hornwort tonight. I put it in a net breeder with some hornwort and java moss. By its shape, it does appear to be a CPD. The only other pair I have is the dwarf darters. They have pointy noses. the newest and smallest CPD female has been spending time by herself in the hornwort, away from the rest. Perhaps that's why there is only one left. But it is free swimming, and looks large compared to the bettas I bred. The BBS looks to be too big. But this caught me by surprise, no other food little enough to feed it. I can pick some up tomorrow, lfs is closed for the night. Wow that was quick.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

It might be a Gertrude's Blue Eye. At least one egg must have transferred with the hornwort I put in from the other tank. This fry definitely has blue eyes and a bluish sheen.

Or clown killifish? It has blue eyes as well and would have transplanted from the other tank with the hornwort. It is swimming at the top of the tank.

Guess I'll just have to wait and see, if I can keep it alive.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Don't worry you will get some.....


----------

